# ترنيمة "فيلم الحبشى" لتتر النهاية وموسيقى تتر البداية و ايضا ترانيم الفيلم ........ ومنتظرة ارائكم



## hokka_2020 (1 يناير 2009)

*ترنيمة "فيلم الحبشى" لتتر النهاية وموسيقى تتر البداية و ايضا ترانيم الفيلم ........ ومنتظرة ارائكم*

بسم الثالوث الاقدس​الى احلى اعضاء فى اجمل منتدى 
بقدم ليكم
ترانيم فيلم الحبــــــــــــشى وموسيقى تتر البداية وترنيمة تتر النهاية 
http://www.4shared.com/file/78449880/bd03b5e7/el_7abashy.html?dirPwdVerified=ccec7fdc

أذكرونى فى صلواتكم  
ومنتظرة ارائكم
​


----------



## cobcob (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة "فيلم الحبشى" لتتر النهاية وموسيقى تتر البداية و ايضا ترانيم الفيلم ........ ومنتظرة ارائكم*

*شكرا شكرا شكار يا هوكا
على المجموعة الجميلة 
ترنيمة يا دنيا عايشين من فيلم الحبشى لـ فاديا بزى 
موجودة فى اللينك ده
ترنيمة "يادنيا عايشين" لفاديا بزى من فيلم الحبشى ​*


----------



## المزاحم (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة "فيلم الحبشى" لتتر النهاية وموسيقى تتر البداية و ايضا ترانيم الفيلم ........ ومنتظرة ارائكم*

شكرا جدا جدا انا كنت بدور عليها من زمان


----------



## hokka_2020 (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة "فيلم الحبشى" لتتر النهاية وموسيقى تتر البداية و ايضا ترانيم الفيلم ........ ومنتظرة ارائكم*



cobcob قال:


> *شكرا شكرا شكار يا هوكا
> على المجموعة الجميلة
> ترنيمة يا دنيا عايشين من فيلم الحبشى لـ فاديا بزى
> موجودة فى اللينك ده
> ترنيمة "يادنيا عايشين" لفاديا بزى من فيلم الحبشى ​*



ميرسى لمرورك كوب كوب 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا قمر​


----------



## wwmmkk (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة "فيلم الحبشى" لتتر النهاية وموسيقى تتر البداية و ايضا ترانيم الفيلم ........ ومنتظرة ارائكم*

سلام 
معلش النيك مش شغال ارجو الاعادة مرة اخرى 

                                                   شكرا


----------



## man4truth (25 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة "فيلم الحبشى" لتتر النهاية وموسيقى تتر البداية و ايضا ترانيم الفيلم ........ ومنتظرة ارائكم*

شكرا على الترنيمه الجميله


----------

